# If you could choose, what MBTI type would you like to be?



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Hikikomori said:


> INTP. Because cats.


True.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ISFP or ESFP, they seem like fun


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I like being an ESTP.


----------



## DarklyJoyful (Sep 27, 2013)

I need a ESTJ clone that can go out and make a living for me and slip into my skin for a few weeks if me girlfriend drops me. Otherwise INFP all the way.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Mar 21, 2013)

Im happy as an ESFJ.


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm happy as an INFP ("happy", if you know what I mean), but being an ISFP would be pretty cool.


----------



## Poddo (Oct 10, 2013)

I love being an INFP but being an ENFP would be better in many ways.


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

I choose my current type as an INFP but wonder what would it be like to be an ENFP or INFJ.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm fine with my type but living life as an SP, ENTJ, ENTP, INFJ, ENFP or INFP would be interesting.


----------



## RochiDidItAgain (Aug 20, 2013)

I would chose ENTP/INTP


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't _really_ want to change, but if I had to I would pick ENTP for sure. They are just so damned good at everything and they don't have that same sensitivity that we NFs have. Both my dad and my close friend are ENTP and they just... are amazing at anything they put their mind to. They are like super cyborgs or something.


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I would like to be an outgoing people person.
So whatever MBTI is most outgoing I would probably like to be.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I like being INFJ, I like being one of the more (maybe even the most) sensitive, compassionate, and loving types. Being an ENFJ would be cool too.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Better the devil you know.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I love being an ENFP (we are funny, interesting, charismatic, sexy as hell!)

But sometimes I would like to be an SJ. Just because I'm surrounded by SO MANY SJs and it would be nice to relate to them.

Alternatively, I think I would enjoy being an ENTP. It'd be nice to be the genius that I am AND not give a single fuck about anything.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ENFJ or ISTP who can pull off a convincing FJ persona.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm an INFJ but I often desire very much to be an ENFP.


----------



## blackout (Jan 11, 2014)

I often wish I was ENFP


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I like being an ESTP, but if I had to be anything else I would either be ISTP or ENTP.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm just getting comfortable with myself as an INTP, but I sometimes think I could be...better at life if I were an INTJ, ISTP, or ENTP.


----------



## notsoserious (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd like to be an ESTJ, want to be more practical and extroverted.


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

ENTJ. They're always on top of their shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debris (Mar 17, 2017)

ESTP, I'm an INTP


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm ok being ISFP for the most part. Maybe ISTP just for the knowing how to fix shit and understanding complex machinery or circuitry like it's nbd. I enjoy tinkering with shit but if someone handed me a broken tv and some tools and said "Now figure out what's wrong and fix it." it would take me days and I would need the internet.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I would rather be my type. It's familiar and safe. 

However, if forced to choose, I'd definitely choose to be INTJ.

Even though I think I'd really miss my Ne, I'd love to have "the scientist" personality. It's the closest personality type I have found that is like me. While I know it's not the closest personality type to an INFP (I would imagine that to be an ISFP, INTP, or ENFP), it's closest to the way I, personally, think. I like thinking in terms of systems the way Te is described. I would love the focus and insight of Ni, I wouldn't want to give up Fi and I could probably use a bit of Se.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

enfj


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd want to be any ExTJ


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

I like being an ISTP. The other 3 that I wouldn't being include INTP, ESTP, and ENTP.


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

I think it would be fun to be an Se dominant type.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I am generally satisfied with being ISTP, but I think it would be nice to be an extrovert. I like my Se and Ti, so I'd probably just become an ESTP. I'd also consider being an ENTP, dominant Ne is kind of cool.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I wish I were INTJ. That's what I got when I took the 16 personality quiz for fun, but I eventually was shown it wasn't my real typing. I got attached to the descriptions though....


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I think I want to be infp, probably, but a more wellrounded one. I wouldn't much mind being isfp, or moderately extroverted enfp or esfp. I think fp is most important to still feel like me... if a thinker I think intj or entj though.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I love being an ISTP and don't plan on changing. But I'll admit, being an ENTP for a day or a week doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm keeping my ENTPness. I wouldn't trade Ne for anything in the world.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

ISFP I would love to try something slightly different.


----------



## anonymous99x (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm very happy being INTJ. If I had to pick a type to be and couldn't pick mine I'd go with ENTJ


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

ENTJ for life. Happy to be one.


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

ENFJ probably. Our society isn't tuned for introverts.

Not that I necessarily dislike myself.. I'll figure out how to function eventually and be unique for it I guess


----------



## zerouva (Mar 25, 2017)

Either INTJ or INTP.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Xntj.


----------



## Personality Profiles (Apr 2, 2017)

Probably ENTJ.

I would like to actually get shit done.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

ENFJ. I'm an ENFP


----------



## Elduria (Feb 28, 2017)

I voted for 'My current type' but at the same time I was like "Wait wait wait I actually want to be an extrovert - ENFP or ENFJ would be nice" But I love being an INFP, too... I don't know. What's really important for me is to be a NF, i guess.


----------



## Cloudyminds (Apr 1, 2017)

I like being enfp, because although I hate myself I strangely love myself at the same time, but if I had to choose differently it would be entj.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm INTP and I'm fine with that. If I ever wish to be a different type, then I'll just act like that type :^)


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*ENTP* (I'm actually more introverted)

I'd like to have the energy to speak to crowds without exhaustion, be affected by less, and be able to think more quickly.

Or maybe these things don't matter in the long run - Milo Yiannopoulos is an ENTP and seems to be losing to leftism regardless of his wit and intellectual charisma.

_I also consider; maybe I'd like to be an ambiverted NFJ._


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm an INTP and I would much rather be and INTJ so I could stop procrastinating, prioritise, and put my knowledge to good use!


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

I like being an ENTP and I barely would want to be another type, but from time to time I do wish I was an ENTJ. Though, I am beyond happy and proud of my own type anyways, I just favor J types sometimes when I'm feeling down about how flaky and inconsistent I can be.


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

How about any type, just not the one I am now?

I just feel so flawed


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I never wanted to be an INTJ, and I am okay with any really, though I am an ESFP. I'd like to be an ENFJ, it's the one I aspire to be like or close to. Though, I probably wouldn't be one, not enough Fe.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I'd like to be an EN*P or EN*J. They seem pretty interesting and I wish I wasn't that drained out after spending some time around other people.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I wanna be a STFU. Sensor, Thinker, Feeler, and Unknown 

Oh I'm already one


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I voted my current type - ENTP.

Kinda impossible to answer this question isn't it?
I mean we can only ever know what we actually are!
Effectively you're querying our idealism of a type.

Based on types i've met irl rather than in theory, i'd probably go with INFJ or ESTP.
Yes, two opposing types which seems contradictory for wanting to _be_ them!
* The INFJ's have gentle natures - something my current type doesn't express.
* ESTP's are sensation oriented like I used to be in my youth - ah the memories.


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

ESTP

why even live


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy (May 1, 2017)

I don't know.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Am INTJ, would prefer to be ENTJ. It would be nice if social functions didn't often feel like a chore.


----------



## Styr (Feb 4, 2017)

I truly like my current personality type - ENTP, but think ENTJ would make one a bit more self-controlled.


----------



## Frenzy (Feb 3, 2017)

ENTX, or ENFX - my I is a bitch sometimes...
(I'd prefer ENTP ^^)

My I is a serious bitch sometimes... ^^
And I'd like to have more focus on things that make actual sense...


----------



## DuCiel (Jul 24, 2014)

I constantly say I wish I were an Extrovert or I wish I were an S type. Just because it would be so much easier to fit in and get along with people. But in all honesty I'd be terrified of changing my personality... then I wouldn't be me. I think my own sense of identity is more important than whatever drawbacks come with my particular functions. And every personality type has advantages and disadvantages anyway, the grass always looks greener on the other side of the fence. Best just to be me and be happy with it.


----------



## cheesedeveloper (May 3, 2017)

I'm INFJ but I wish I would be an ENTP or ENTJ... they are awesome! they do what they want and take shit from nobody and are super smart jaja well that's how i see them


----------

